# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: چاپ ستاره در حلقه for

## mehran pc

سلام  ... میخواستم با یه فانکشن که ورودی گرفته که ورودیش تعداد چاپ مثلا ستاره (*) هستش با حلقه for یه شکل مثل این چاپ کنم چطور این کارو انجام بدم  ...


*******
      ****  
        *** 
            *

----------


## chris66001

import java.io.*;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.util.*;

public class Star {

    static int n;
    

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        
        Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
        System.out.println("Enter one numbers: ");
        n = scan.nextInt();
        
        for(int i=n;i>0;i--){
            for(int j=i-1;j>0;j--)
                System.out.print("*\t");
        System.out.println();
        }
    }
}

----------

